# Windows 8 internet connection issues



## jormonau (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, I have a HP Envy m6 and the wifi connection was working fine and then disappeared. At one stage the connection seemed to come back, said i was connected and 5 bars, but couldn't get on to even google. Had some microsoft updates this morning, so tried to restore back to prior to the updates with no luck. Tried the TCP/IP stack repair option also with no luck. Do i need to install the latest driver from the HP website? Any help greatly appreciated. Michelle


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You certainly should install the latest drivers--especially networking--from HP's web site.

Does ethernet work OK?

Do you have another wireless device that can maintain internet access through the same router?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

additionally to that if you go control panel - devices and printers and then right click on your computer icon and then click device installation settings, you will see that you can select the option Have windows update always install the best driver etc.

Unfortunately my experience is that it does not, even on 8.
I do not know if you have the knowledge to check yourself for driver updates but if so I would not have windows select them for you

This may or may not be connected with your current problem


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for that warning, *Macboatmaster*!  That trap will probably cause a lot of networking--especially wireless--problems.


----------



## jormonau (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you to both TerryNet and Macboatmaster for your replies.
My other half has windows 7 and has been connected to WiFi thru the same router the whole time I have been having trouble.
I will download the latest driver from the HP website and see how that goes.
Haven't tried it with a cable yet, but will do, will also try the advice given by Macboatmaster. Will let you know how things go.
Thanks for your suggestions. Michelle


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

jormonau

Did you make any progress please


----------



## jormonau (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Macboatmaster,
Thanks for checking on me.
I downloaded the latest driver and so far i have internet access, however it is very slow and some pages don't want to load the 1st time and take a few attempts, so i have been reluctant to report that the problem is fixed.
Is there something else i need to do?
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does ethernet work OK?

Do you have another wireless device that works OK through the same router?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO problem
Of course until you reply we did not know 


> I downloaded the latest driver *and so far i have internet access, however it is very slow and some pages don't want to load the 1st time *


1. Which browser are you using please IE, Firefox etc
2. What anti-virus do you have please
3. open a cmd prompt with admin rights
type
ipconfig /all (note space between ipconfig and the / )
key enter
right click on the top bar of the window
click edit click select all
right click again on the top bar click edit, click copy
paste to word or on reply here right click on reply and click paste

To open a cmd prompt on the desktop, press the windows key - left or right of the space bar and alt
then simply start typing - I know there is no box to type in
type
cmd
a new window will open with cmd prompt on the left if not simply click applications on the right and it will then appear
right click it and click on bottom of screen run as admin


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

TerryNet
Yes apparently so on the wife`s computer



> My other half has windows 7 and has been connected to WiFi thru the same router the whole time I have been having trouble


----------



## jormonau (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi TerryNet and Macboatmaster,
Internet had been working ok since I updated the driver, (bit slow) but I haven't been on the laptop much. The last 2 days, I have gone to Google something and no internet connection. Picked up the laptop and walked over to the router to plug in using the ethernet cable. On both occasions, the internet connection came back as I was connecting the cable. take the laptop back to my desk and all is fine.
My computer is 5 M away from the router and my husband's computer is right next door to the router. he is having no issues, uses windows 7.
I am using Google Chrome and have Bitdefender installed.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## jormonau (Jan 26, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Michelle>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : michelles
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-3E-8E-00-65-4F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-3E-8E-00-65-4E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT3290 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-3E-8E-00-65-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4d19:d667:4a49:b11f%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 7 February 2013 3:04:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, 8 February 2013 3:04:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 319307406
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-EC-9B-7B-84-34-97-15-AA-DC

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 84-34-97-15-AA-DC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D25C4CC1-653B-4E84-9784-CD3091076D1F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:4af:30e4:3f57:fe99(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4af:30e4:3f57:fe99%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 570425344
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-EC-9B-7B-84-34-97-15-AA-DC

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{AE6B3493-3B6E-4DA2-A053-AAB848720F03}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Michelle>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The original problem has been fixed, but internet access now seems slow? Is that correct? If so, what download speed do you get from Speedtest.net for an ethernet connection and for a Wi-Fi connection?

Also please attach a screen shot of the Networks page (don't collapse the Radar, Connection or Signal History) of the Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector. If you need help with that see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## wloyer (Nov 23, 2007)

I've had a few issues with win 8 with Wi-Fi on both my desktop and laptop. all I did for both was remove driver from both and re-install from website. Not sure if this is the easy fix but it worked for me.
Cheers


----------

